

Mother-Toddler Bond May Influence Teen Obesity - tokenadult
http://news.yahoo.com/mother-toddler-bond-may-influence-teen-obesity-140405654.html

======
tokenadult
Abstract of the new study on the issue:

[http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2011/12/...](http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2011/12/21/peds.2011-0972.abstract)

